# Google main menu



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

After connecting my TiVo 4k Stream, everytime I turn the TV on, the tv (Google tv)goes to its main menu, even though I am ion a Apple tv input or a TiVo Roameo input. How do I fix this so the tv main menu doesn't come up? Thanks


----------



## movielover76 (May 24, 2020)

The TiVo unit seems to quite aggressively control your TV with CEC commands. If their is a fix I don't know if it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

movielover76 said:


> The TiVo unit seems to quite aggressively control your TV with CEC commands. If their is a fix I don't know if it.


At the bottom of this post is how to disable CEC on the TS4K:
Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

spinhar1 said:


> After connecting my TiVo 4k Stream, everytime I turn the TV on, the tv (Google tv)goes to its main menu, even though I am ion a Apple tv input or a TiVo Roameo input. How do I fix this so the tv main menu doesn't come up? Thanks


Doesn't the TV have a setting you can set to tell it to go to a certain input when the TV powers up? I take it that doesn't work? I use a Caavo universal remote, and my Tivo Roamio is my default, and so far it still is in control of things.


----------

